# also interesting... ; p



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

eurotuner said:


> *2007 Volkswagen Rabbit - Rabbit Punch
> Unitronic Chipped And DM Motorsport Teamed Up To Create The World's Only Turbocharged VW Rabbit 4Motion.*
> From the July, 2010 issue of Eurotuner
> By Sam Du
> ...


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

it 2010 dammit, I need sound and video of this thing moving.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

Unitronic & DM Motorsport said:


> We built the sex.





There are no words. I knew there was a reason why I still check out this forum periodically. I had plans to do something similar to this on my Jetta but the real world got in the way. (didnt have anywhere close to the money for it, or another car to use) Congrats that's a huge accomplishment, I was gonna go with the TT 6 speed too and I was looking into using the quattro setup from the eurospec mk2 TTRS but your power numbers are way beyond anything I thought I'd be able to achieve. I don't think I'll ever bring my dream to reality but seeing that you guys made something so similar and it turned out so well just made my night. I have gobs of respect for everyone involved in that build, :beer: to all.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Wow that would be nice... Shameless plug but I got a AWD swap for sale in my sig.


----------



## SocoJoe (Jul 4, 2009)

undercoverdubber said:


> it 2010 dammit, I need sound and video of this thing moving.


x2, reading all that with no video = blue balls


----------



## KulturKampf (Nov 30, 2009)

there was a vid at one point with no sound and the thread just picked up and left:screwy:


----------



## conejoZING! (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep. Well, there it is. Unitronic and friends finally made THE example of what this car can do.

It's the little Rabbit. That makes 600+ whp when being careful and conservative. Reworked engine with big turbo. 5 cylinder insanity!!!

And we all know why there are almost no parts on the market for the 2.5 car. It's because everyone is too busy tinkering around with the GTI 4 cylinder to pay any attention to the 5 cylinder. 

Well, Reisen, it's time to drink some of Tewi's magic formula!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

this is why i love my 5 banger


----------



## MattWayMK5 (Dec 17, 2006)

I'd like to see a dyno chart for this


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

me too


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

hi there!


----------



## mrmike02 (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

now i have to change my underwear.


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

god i need more power....AWD would be nice too. 

my car feels so slow in the summer heat


----------



## blackhawk 76 (Jan 19, 2007)

BluMagic said:


> god i need more power....AWD would be nice too.
> 
> my car feels so slow in the summer heat


 My car feels slow period lol. I need boost


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I don't think 1000bhp will be an issue with the 2.5, for drag racing anyways. 

Saw that car at waterfest


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

It was awesome seeing this car in person at waterfest. I can't wait for eurojet to release their kit


----------



## BluMagic (Apr 9, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> I don't think 1000bhp will be an issue with the 2.5, for drag racing anyways.
> 
> Saw that car at waterfest


 jesus christ


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

car was awesome...just wanted to see it go down the strip


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

did it?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Nope. It was just parked at uni's booth.


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

no it didnt go down the strip but we all know what happens when DM and Unitronic come together.... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S9mV5Fk3dsU


----------

